# FU vs Sanftanlaufgerät



## devrim (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute

Mir ist ein 9kw Motor durchgeknallt. Dieser wurde über ein sanftanlaufgerät betrieben.
Nun sagt der Hersteller mir, das der neue Motor nur mit einem umrichter funktionieren würde. Kann das hinhauen?


----------



## bike (16 Juni 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Mir ist ein 9kw Motor durchgeknallt. Dieser wurde über ein sanftanlaufgerät betrieben.
> Nun sagt der Hersteller mir, das der neue Motor nur mit einem umrichter funktionieren würde. Kann das hinhauen?



Der Hersteller wird wissen was richtig und notwendig ist.
Wenn du uns schreibst was der Motor antreibt, dann können wir hier auch vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp dir geben.

Denn bei 9 kW genügt ggF schon Stern- Dreieckumschaltung.


bike


----------



## devrim (16 Juni 2011)

Es wird eine waschröhre über eine Kette angetrieben. An dem Motor ist ein Getriebe dran.


----------



## bike (16 Juni 2011)

So ganz verstehe ich nicht, warum beim Anlauf dir der Motor die Grätsche macht. 

Sind es mehrere Anläufe? 
Kommt der Motor auf Nenndrehzahl?
Schon einmal den Strom beim Anlauf und bei Last gemessen?
Es könnte ja sein, dass der Motor in die Überlast kommt und dann nicht mehr will.


bike


----------



## devrim (16 Juni 2011)

So an dem anderen Motor ist der Anker gebrochen.
jetzt habe ich eine ansage bekommen, das der neue Motor anders gewickelt ist 
und deswegen die Steuerplatine vom sanftanlauf kaputt gehen würde.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Juni 2011)

Lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen. Bestimmt hat der Motorenhersteller das auch begründet, oder?


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2011)

Gebrochener Anker lässt auf einen minderwertigen unintelligenten Sanftanlauf schließen,
oder eine falsche Einstellung des selbigen.

Zum anderen:
9kW hört sich jetzt nur bedingt nach Standard-Antrieb an, eher so nach Sonderlösung für Sonderzweck.
Das man einen Motor so wickeln kann, das ein FU funktioniert, ein Sanftanlauf aber dabei hopps geht,
halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, aber der Hersteller kann seine Aussage ja sicherlich technisch begründen...

Wenn du schon die Ansage bekommst, dann nimm halt einfach einen einfachen FU,
der ist auch nur unwesentlich teurer gegenüber einem hochwertigen Sanftanlauf in dem Leistungsbereich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## devrim (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo nochmals. Bei der Sache geht es um folgendes. Wenn ich einen FU verbaue, müsste ich alles umverdrahten und der FU müsste auch erstmal bestellt werden. Den Motor kriege ich aber schon morgen. Den FU frühestens Samstag.
Gerade steht die Produktion still.
Es geht mir mehr darum, das ich nicht verstehe, warum der Motor nicht mit dem Sanftanlaufgerät funktionieren soll. Mein Chef sagt mir nur, das man ihm gesagt hat, das das Sanftanlaufgerät dabei kaputt gehen würde, weil der Motor anders gewickelt ist. Für den FU verlangt die Firma 5500€. Keine Ahnung ob da Goldbarren mit eingebaut sind?!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> Mein Chef sagt mir nur, das man ihm gesagt hat, das das Sanftanlaufgerät dabei kaputt gehen würde, weil der Motor anders gewickelt ist.



Diese Aussage für sich allein macht wirklich keinen Sinn. Allein ein deutlich höherer Nennstrom des Motors könnte dazu führen, dass der Sanftstarter die Flügel streckt, falls dieser nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Bei gleicher Leistung ist das aber nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Superkater (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

bei Siemens kostet ein FU mit 11kw und integriertem Netzfilter und Profibus (6SL3210-1KE22-6AP0) laut Liste € 1.455.  

Noch was zu den Motoren. Ich habe letzte Woche einen Motor projektiert, der 3kw Nominalleistung hat, aber beim Schweranlauf einen 22kW FU (benötigt). Der Motorhersteller hat kleinlaut herausgerückt, dass man den 8-10 fachen Nennstrom beim Anlauf benötigt und auch der FU deshalnb total überdimmensioniert werden muss.

Bedenke bitte, dass der Sanftanlauf meist nur 2 Motorphasen regelt und daher die Strombelastung in den Wicklungen beim Anlauf sehr unterschiedlich sein können. Beim FU werden immer aller drei Motorphasen geregelt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2011)

Sanftstarter sollten in der Regel einen zulässigen Strom von IN * 3,5 haben. Ausnahmen siehe oben...


----------



## devrim (17 Juni 2011)

jetzt wurde mir das anders erklärt. Und zwar soll das Sanftanlaufgerät auf die Wicklungen 200V geben, aber der Motor braucht die vollen 380V zum anlaufen.


----------



## rheumakay (17 Juni 2011)

das mit den 200V kann ja nicht sein.
Sanftstarter lassen 1Phase direkt durch , die anderen beiden Phasen werden über Thyristoren/Triacs nach einer einstellbaren Zeit "hoch gezogen". Nach der Zeit werden die Thyristoren durch Kontakte überbrückt.
Die Startspannung kann auch noch eingestellt werden.
Was ist denn für ein Sanftanlauf eingebaut?
Was für einen Maschinenhersteller hast du da?
Ich würde es definitiv auf FU umbauen !!


----------



## vinylsucker (17 Juni 2011)

*Fu?*

Warum definitiv auf FU umbauen, wenn der Motor immer dur auf 50Hz hoch gefahren wird ist ein Sanftstarter von den Verlusten betrachtet sinnvoller.
Hat der Motor vielleicht einen schlechteren cos phi nachdem er jetzt anderst gewickelt wurde? 

Gruß


----------



## rheumakay (17 Juni 2011)

FU deswegen , da man den Sanftstarter ja nur x mal pro Stunde maximal aus/ein schalten darf.
Das ist dem FU egal, außerdem kann man damit schön den Motor absichern (Lastüberwachung) dann dürfte das mit dem Ankerabriß nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## vinylsucker (17 Juni 2011)

*Mehr Daten*

Das was du schreibst ist alles richtig, aber um die ürsprünglich gestellte Frage beantworten zu können bräuchten wir glaube ich erst mal mehr Daten...


----------



## rheumakay (17 Juni 2011)

rrrrichtig würde Paul Panzer sagen


----------



## MSB (17 Juni 2011)

@rheumakay
Das mit dem Sanftanlauf und 2 Phasen sagt mir, das du noch nie einen vernünftigen Sanftanlauf gesehen hast.
Es gibt da hervorragende Geräte mit digitaler Regelung, die lassen dir einen Motor extrem ruhig anlaufen,
in zeitlicher hinsicht zwar nicht so flexibel, aber durchaus vergleichbar mit einem FU-Start/Stop.

Zu x-mal Ein/Aus:
Das ist letzten Endes auch nur eine Frage der Kühlung, vernünftige Geräte, eine klein wenig überdimensioniert packen das problemlos auch wesentlich öfter.

Nochmal:
ein guter Softstarter liegt preislich in einer ähnlichen Region wie ein Frequenzumrichter,
allerdings ohne den Nachteil der nicht unerheblichen Verlustleistung eines Frequenzumrichters.
(Was natürlich so nur bei Dauerbetrieb bei 50Hz stimmt)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paule (17 Juni 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> jetzt wurde mir das anders erklärt. Und zwar soll das Sanftanlaufgerät auf die Wicklungen 200V geben, aber der Motor braucht die vollen 380V zum anlaufen.


Der FU gibt doch beim Anlauf auch keine 380V aus.


----------



## devrim (17 Juni 2011)

Danke erstmal für euer reges Interesse!
Nachher wird der Motor angeliefert und dann kann ich euch alle Daten geben die ihr benötigt. Ich baue den Motor erstmal so ein mit dem Sanftanlauf. Ein FU ist schon bestellt, der kommt wohl aber erst morgen.


----------



## rheumakay (20 Juni 2011)

@msb
moin..
habe erst einmal im Katalog nachgeschaut..wenn wir Geräte einsetzen, dann von Moeller Baureihe DS4 und da ist die Funktion genauso wie oben beschrieben.
Tatsächlich gibt es auch die Baureihe DM4 die über 3Phasen gesteuert werden usw. wie du geschrieben hattest..preislich aber wahrscheinlich uninteressant
da setze ich lieber einen herkömlichen FU ein (auch trotz geringer Verlustleistung)

@Paule
Mit den 200V sehe ich genauso wie Paule,dass scheint die "Startspannung" zu sein.


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> ... da setze ich lieber einen herkömlichen FU ein (auch trotz geringer Verlustleistung)



Wenn die Verlustleistung von ausschlaggebender Bedeutung ist und der Motor mit Netzfrequenz laufen soll, kannst du den Motor auch mit dem FU und einem Schütz hochlaufen lassen diesen dann wegschalten und dann auf direkten Netzbetrieb mit einem 2. Schütz umschalten.

Thomas


----------

